# 65 Dash Pad question



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I am almost to the end of a complete frame off restoration on my 65 convertible. Originally I did not want to go with the optional dash pad. After seeing more 65s with the pad installed I have to admit that the idea is starting to grow on me. My car originally had this pad installed but during the restoration I welded the mounting holes in the metal dash. I have my original pad but the cover is ripped and not usable. I know these are now being reproduced but am wondering if I could or should get mine recovered. Anyone know who recovers these pads? I would have to then re drill the mounting holes. I like to stay with original parts as I find reproductions in most cases leave a lot to be desired. Anyone have any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Just dashes, Van Nuys, Ca. Did mine in the 70 Judge, back in 2003 for 
$600 & 46 shipping. Came out super nice. Don't think the 65 would cost that much. Had to do the 70 with all the cracks in it. They have a site Welcome To Just Dashes


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks; I will get in touch with them


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Let us know what they a costing now??


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Will do


----------

